# Nutritional Scales.......



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone have these? What make? Can you actually weigh for carbs only?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 7, 2014)

whiskysmum said:


> Does anyone have these? What make? Can you actually weigh for carbs only?



They are a complete waste of money, just weigh your food using an ordinary set of scales and work out the carb value.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2014)

These scales have been recommended by members here in the past, although some of the reviews don't rate them very well


----------



## Lurch (Feb 7, 2014)

Agree with Pumper_Sue, self. 

My research suggested there's nothing standard to rely on so best to work out the data either from packaging or dedicated websites or maybe a Collins Gem Carb Counter.

After dx last November I was still using a 30-year-old set of spring-loaded scales.  Smallest division was 25g so it was mainly guesswork. 

I knew I had to be a bit more precise, so checked out this forum and researched and finally ordered the "Salter Large ultra slim glass platform electronic kitchen scale"  at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Salter-plat...3&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=kitchen+scales+1041

This scale weighs in 1g divisions (switch underneath needed to weigh ozs).

It's a pleasure to use.  One button that's really a sensor... you just sit own plate or bowl on the glass, press sensor, weigh, then touch the sensor to zero and add more stuff (always have to add more stuff ).  It'll auto-shut to save batteries if you forget.  No bits to collect muck as it is one sheet of real (toughened) glass on top.

Happily recommend.  Only hassle was getting duracell batteries into the bottom recess as the metal contacts needed persuading.  I rested the thing upside down on its box because didn't want to break it just fitting batteries ( duracells were a tiny tad longer than the batteries supplied...but didn't fancy them).

Size 23 x 17 cms so can leave it out on worktop.
Takes 2 AAA batteries, so no need to go off hunting for the coin-type.

Item model number: 1041SVDR


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 8, 2014)

I use the cheapest electronic scales from Argos, cost me under a fiver.  I also use simple Excel spreadsheets for calculations if they start to get a bit complicated when adding several items together.  PM me if you'd like me to set one up for you.


----------



## markaj (Feb 8, 2014)

I dont count carbs i only eat meat, fish, eggs, non root vegetables, and cheese and dairy products all full fat except milk which i hate. I dont look at portion size if i am hungry i eat if i am not i wont, i have lost 15 kg in 10 weeks
Mark


----------



## Riri (Feb 8, 2014)

I use a very small Salter Slim Design Electronic Platform Kitchen Scale - ?10 on amazon. Great little scales as you can zeroise container and add food as lurch said on his Salter scale. It's used every day for most meals to weigh my carbs so I can work out the carb count. Did have scales with a food database but I found them totally hopeless.


----------



## Pattidevans (Feb 8, 2014)

I use a pair of add and weigh scales which weigh in ounces or grams, easily zeroed etc from Lidl at the grand cost of ?7.99.  I've had them about 7 or 8 years.  I did buy some nutritional scales but they were too faffy and the list of foods wasn't appropriate for me.  I took them back a day later and got a refund.


----------



## Vix (Feb 8, 2014)

I just use a normal pair of scales and then work out the carbs from the nutritional info or carbs/cals book.


----------



## caroleann (Feb 10, 2014)

I use these, no problems with them so far and ideal for some mathmatically challenged like me
http://www.lloydspharmacy.com/en/lloydspharmacy-nutriscales-17928


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 10, 2014)

caroleann said:


> I use these, no problems with them so far and ideal for some mathmatically challenged like me
> http://www.lloydspharmacy.com/en/lloydspharmacy-nutriscales-17928



Hi Carol, just a warning for you those scales contain inaccurate carb counts. So if you are on insulin and using carb counting for dose adjustment you could run into major problems, so please be careful.


----------

